# R.I.P Kayto



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

My DR CT male Kayto (father of my youngest spawn) died sometime today. He was acting strange this morning so I gave his tank a gentle water change but just went to feed my tropical fish, glanced over at him and saw him in one corner upside down. My poor little man. Looks like I'll need to go Betta shopping tomorrow for a new DR CT. Wish me luck.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry anasfire23  

Just a thought... did you remember to use declore?
or has maybe your city been working on the water lines?
or if your on a well, have you had a nastey storm?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that anasfire.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I remembered to use a water ager and dechlore in one. I always do. We haven't had any storms and no-one's been working on the water lines. He looked ill before I did the water change if you read my post. I did the water change to try and help him out a little. I think it may have been the carbon cartridge from his filter. It wasn't due to be changed for another 3 weeks but I think it went funny before it's time. Oh well. We live and learn. He hadn't really been the same since he got mauled anyway so maybe he's better off this way. Thanks for the condolences guys


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If your doing the water changes you should(and I'm sure you are) be doing you don't need the carbon in the filters. It's just another thing to cause a possible problem. The best thing you can do for your fish is water changes. It's more then likely he never recovered from the beating he took.


RC


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm sorry....

Just reminds me of how little time my guy has left.

:console: Sorry  I wish you luck on all your fishy endeavors.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Kageshi, and yeah RC he was never 100% after being mauled. He seemed to be struggling with something the morning before he died, he was using his gills alot for something and i've no idea what but he looked like a fish that breaths dissolved oxygen panting for breath. It was strange. Then later I found him dead. I've taken that filter out of that tank and put Helo into it (Betta in my avatar) and replaced the split in his old tank and have 2 fry in it now. It's funny how they keep trying to get at each other . Anyhoo, I've got about 27 odd fry to go and feed so I'd better get to it.

Thanks all


----------

